

Trolling recruiters who harass our engineers - darrennix
http://blog.42floors.com/recruiter-black-hole/

======
Jemaclus
I'm somewhat curious as to why you blurred out the recruiters name. Seems like
a good ol' fashioned public shaming would be useful.

Also, unless you Photoshopped that image, it looks like all of those emails
came to you as well. Do you automatically get CC'd in employee emails?

Finally, what are your opinions on recruiters in general? You mentioned Oli as
being a good one, but in my experience, there aren't very many good ones at
all. I tend to get bombarded by recruiters every day that have zero idea of
what it is that I do, which just turns me off to the idea of recruiters in
general.

For instance, this one "Head of Talent" for a company contacted me about a
position that I'm completely unqualified for. I emailed back and basically
said "I'm not really qualified for this, but thanks for thinking of me."
Instead of saying "Ok, great, thanks," he pivoted and pushed another position
that I'm uninterested in. I wrote back and said, "Thanks, but I'm not
interested in that position." Instead of taking the hint, he writes back and
says "No problem, but I have this other great position that I think you'd be a
perfect fit for" \-- and it's the original position he sent me in the first
email!

Sadly, this is very, very typical of interactions with recruiters. Are they
all morons, do they think _we 're_ morons and don't talk to each other, or do
they just not care?

~~~
DmitriRavinoff
They don't have to care. If the current spam methods weren't working for them,
they'd stop. But someone's replying to those e-mails, and someone's paying
their referral fees.

Why should they bother filtering when we do it for them? They prefer to be
ignored unless you're going to sign up for an interview or five. This is one
reason why I always reply with a short form letter: "Thanks for reaching out,
I'm happy where I am, etc" so they have to take the time to filter me out as
someone who isn't interested.

~~~
timjahn
"This is one reason why I always reply with a short form letter: "Thanks for
reaching out, I'm happy where I am, etc" so they have to take the time to
filter me out as someone who isn't interested."

But see, in my experience, they DON'T filter you out in any way. They just
keep spamming you.

~~~
DmitriRavinoff
I'm not expecting them to filter me out. I'm just causing them to have to
spend a little time on something that won't bear fruit.

~~~
timjahn
That's my point. They're not spending any more time on anything. They'll just
continue spamming down the list and eventually they'll hit you again.

------
timjahn
Ugh. I know people say there are good recruiters out there (somewhere), but
stories like this are all I ever seem to hear, and are a large part of the
inspiration behind creating matchist
([http://matchist.com](http://matchist.com)).

I understand technical/creative recruiting is generally a "spray and see what
sticks" industry, but it seems things very rarely sticks. Is there really a
good enough ROI on these seemingly ineffective techniques that justifies
recruiters' continued use of them?

That said, this is a genius idea for dealing with it. I truly hope the
recruiters get it, but sadly, I honestly don't think they're capable of
understanding how pointless their actions are.

------
Mithaldu
Any idea how i can listen to this without paying international phone fees?

~~~
benguild
Call on Gmail/Hangouts

